# Trudnoća i porod > Nakon poroda >  Istraživanje psihološke prilagodbe nakon poroda - ANKETA

## puntica

Ako imate malo vremena i volje, ispunite ovu anketu https://www.survey.bris.ac.uk/sussex/childbirthcroatia/

kratak opis



> *Obavijest za sudionice*
> 
> Hvala Vam što  ste zainteresirani za sudjelovanje u ovom istraživanju.  Ovo je dio  istraživanja koji se provodi na Sveučilištu u Sussexu. Vrlo  je važno  da, prije nego se odlučite uključiti u istraživanje, razumijete  što će  istraživanje uključivati. Molimo Vas da pročitate pažljivo  informacije  koje slijede. Ako biste htjeli dodatne informacije, slobodno  pitajte.
> 
> *O čemu se radi u istraživanju?*
> 
> Ovo  je kroskulturalno istraživanje koje ispitiuje reakcije na psihološku   prilagodbu nakon poroda kod žena u Ujedinjenom Kraljevstvu i Hrvatskoj.   Cilj istraživanja je razviti i povećati razumijevanje za psihološku   dobrobit žena te razumjeti ulogu kulture u prilagodbi nakon poroda.   Nadamo se da će ovo istraživanje povećati svijest o psihičkom zdravlju   majki u Ujedinjenom Kraljevstvu i Hrvatskoj te da će pomoći u razvoju   odgovarajućih službi.
> 
> *Mogu li ja sudjelovati?*
> ...

----------


## kahna

:Smile:

----------


## puntica

jesi ispunila, ha?

----------


## Vrijeska

Ja sam jučer ispunilla. Neka mi pitanja nisu bila jasna - možda zato jer mi se prijevod učinio nezgrapnim... No, vjerojatnije je da se ja nisam baš mogla skoncentrirati u 1 ujutro...
Ako stignem pogledat ću opet pitanja pa se javim.
Sretno!

----------


## Calista

ni meni bas pitanja nisu zgodno napisana...i pomalo su me zbunila tako da sam za sada odustala od ankete

----------


## puntica

svi vi kojima pitanja nisu baš nešto...imate kontakt podatke osobe koja je sastavljala anketu
ja bih vam preporučila da se javite na taj mail i napišete/pitate što vam nije jasno

nadam se da će anketivačici biti drago da dobije neki feedback?!

----------


## kahna

> jesi ispunila, ha?


aha  :Smile:

----------


## mara68

Ispunila sam. Pitanja su čudna, ali  nisu tako strašna :Grin:

----------


## Smajlich

Obavila  :Smile:

----------


## mimi 25

Ispunila.
Bas me zanima povratna informacija o ovom istrazivanju. Iako, ne znam sto mogu ocekivati....

----------


## Trina

Počela sam ali odustala. Ova anketa složena je za žene koje su tek rodile? Iako tek sad vidim da se odnosi na majke koje imaju dijete mx 2 god. staro ali nelogična su mi pitanja

----------


## MarijaP

*puntica*, krenula sam ispunjavati, ali mislim da nisam dobar kandidat jer sam pred porodom.

Do kada anketa traje?

----------


## puntica

> *puntica*, krenula sam ispunjavati, ali mislim da nisam dobar kandidat jer sam pred porodom.
> 
> Do kada anketa traje?


pojma nemam, ja samo prenosim  :Embarassed: 

kad rodiš probaj vidjeti jel još aktivna pa ispuni. ako nije-ništa  :Cool:

----------


## BP

meni su pitanja ok, razumljiva, nis u mi nelogicna i ispunila sam anketu

----------


## blackberry

i ja sam ispunila anketu...i baš kontam kako bi dramatični odgovori bili da sam je ispunjavala nakon prvog poroda....

----------

